

[SO qn] Capabilities for Lua: what experience is there? - chalst
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4134114/capabilities-for-lua-what-experience-is-there

======
chalst
The question is currently the joint most highly voted on unanswered qn on
Stack Overflow, having had one bounty expire unawarded. I've offered a second
bounty of 200 rep.

Surely there are Lua hackers who care about capability-based security?

